# Gentoo Clonen mit "dd" [GELÖST]

## Darth Vader

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte meine 10Gb Gentoo Platte (keine S-ATA)  auf eine 120Gb S-ATA Platte Clonen !!!

Hier eine Liste von dem was ich schon gemacht habe:

1. Beide Platten angeschlossen  :Smile: 

2. Die S-ATA Platte via "fdisk" formatiert

3. Mit "mke2fs" geprüft ob auf Platte zugegriffen werden kann 

4. Mit boot Cd gestartet

5. "dd if=/dev/hdd1 of=/dev/sda1"  eingegeben 

Ergebniss:

dd: opening "/dev/sda1" : Premission denied

Kann mir jemand sagen warum er mir den zugriff verweigert ? Bzw.: Wie kann ich das ändern ?

Danke schon mal,

Darth Vader  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:   :Question: Last edited by Darth Vader on Wed Mar 02, 2005 4:06 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Macumba

hast du das ganze auch als root gemacht?

Gibt hier einige Gute Tuturials, und auch auf de.gentoo-wiki.com

----------

## Darth Vader

Hallo,

danke für deine antwort  :Smile: 

 *Macumba wrote:*   

> hast du das ganze auch als root gemacht?

 

Also ich hab halt von der Gentoo LiveCD gebootet und dann eben in der Konsole den "dd" befehl ausgeführt.

Wenn man mit der LiveCD startet dann ist man glaube ich schon root, oder ?

Zumindest steht im Prompt:  "LiveCDRoot#"

 *Quote:*   

> Gibt hier einige Gute Tuturials, und auch auf de.gentoo-wiki.com

 

Äh, wo find ich denn die ?

de.gentoo-wiki.com wird bei mir nicht geöffnet !!!

Haben die ein Problem mit dem Server oder ich ?

MFG

Darth Vader  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Macumba

der server is irgendwie lahm oderso...

hmmmm, such einfach mal weiter hier, also ich weiß, das das hier schon öfters diskutiert wurde...

----------

## amne

Kannst du von der Live-CD überhaupt auf die SATA-Platte zugreifen?

----------

## Darth Vader

Hallo,

 *amne wrote:*   

> Kannst du von der Live-CD überhaupt auf die SATA-Platte zugreifen?

 

Also wie kann ich denn das prüfen ob ich darauf zugreifen kann ?

Wahrscheinlich mounten aber wie ?

Ich befinde mich ja schließlich auf der Live CD !!!

Danke schon mal,

Mfg

Darth Vader  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:   :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## flash49

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Die S-ATA Platte via "fdisk" formatiert

 

Teste das nochmal von der Live-CD aus. Wenn das funktioniert, dann kannst du auch auch die Platte zugreifen, wenn nicht, dann fehlt der Treiber.

Beim Treiber gibt es noch das Problem, das es für mache Chips einen IDE-SATA Treiber gibt der /dev/hd[a-z]  benutzt und alternativ die "libata" Treiber die /dev/sd[a-z] benutzen. Welche Treiber die Live-CD benutzt weiß ich jetzt nicht auswendig. Ältere haben gar keinen sata Treiber.

----------

## Darth Vader

Hallo,

also ihr habt recht, ich kann die Platte von der LiveCD nicht partitionieren!

Ergebniss:

"Unable to open /dev/sda1"

Jetzt weiß ich was das Problem ist aber leider nicht wie ich es lösen kann. :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

>  ... wenn nicht, dann fehlt der Treiber.

 

Woher bekomme ich denn den Treiber und was muss ich dann damit machen? :Question: ?

Mfg

Darth Vader

----------

## Darth Vader

Hallo,

also ich hab's jetzt geschafft meine partitionen auf die jeweilige neue partition zu clonen! *freu*

Aber wenn ich von der "neuen" Platte starten will dann sagt er mir das er nichts zum booten findet.

Muss ich da noch was Machen ?

Danke schon mal

MFG

Darth Vader

----------

## amne

Hast du den Bootloader installiert und die richtige root-Partiton angegeben? Wie lautet denn die genaue Fehlermeldung?

----------

## Darth Vader

 *amne wrote:*   

> Hast du den Bootloader installiert

 

Ich habe halt "grub-install /dev/sda1" ausgeführt. :Rolling Eyes: 

 *amne wrote:*   

> ...und die richtige root-Partiton angegeben?

 

Was meinst du?  In der etc/fstab ?  Wenn nicht dann bitte schreiben wo und wie das geht (Danke  :Exclamation:  )

 *amne wrote:*   

> Wie lautet denn die genaue Fehlermeldung?

 

Boot Failure from Previous Device ..

Searching for Boot Record from Cd/DVD-0.. Not found

Searching for Boot Record from Floppy .. Not found

Boot Failure

Reboot and Select proper Boot device 

or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device

Press any key when ready

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen (Natürlich:D )

cu

Darth Vader

----------

## c07

Intressante Methode, zu bumpen. Machst du dir aber keine Freunde damit, zumal es IIRC noch keine 24 Stunden waren.

----------

## d4rkn0va

Wenn du grub nach /dev/sda1 installierst wird dein BIOS auch so schnell nix damit anfangen können, das sucht nämlich nur nach nem Bootsektor in /dev/sda.

Versuchs also mal mit

```
grub-install /dev/sda
```

----------

## Anarcho

Dann solltest du noch die grub.conf ändern, falls dein Kernel die Platte als /dev/sda1 erkennt. (also kernel... root=/dev/sda1)

und in der fstab die gleichen Änderungen vornehmen.

----------

## Darth Vader

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Dann solltest du noch die grub.conf ändern,

 

Sorry, wo finhd ich die und was muss ich damit machen ? :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> falls dein Kernel die Platte als /dev/sda1 erkennt. (also kernel... root=/dev/sda1)

 

Was muss ich da tun?  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> und in der fstab die gleichen Änderungen vornehmen.

 

Was muss ich in meinem fall in die etc/fstab schreiben ?

Ich hab bis jetzt nur vorne wo "früher" stand "dev/hdd1", da hab ich jetzt "dev/sda1" usw hingeschrieben!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ist das falsch ?

Danke für die hilfe !

Darth Vader

P.S.: @  c07 :  Es warem 24h  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Anarcho

Die grub.conf hast du doch während der Installation angelegt, daher solltest du wissen wo sie ist: /boot/grub/grub.conf

Und da muss eben /dev/sda1 hinter root=

----------

## Darth Vader

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Die grub.conf hast du doch während der Installation angelegt

 

Äh, sorry,

ich hab halt halt "grub-install /dev/sda1" (bzw.:/dev/sda) ausgeführt!!

Und dann bekam ich eine meldung auf englisch.

Übersetzt:

Es ist kein fehler bei der installation aufgetreten.

Das ist alles !!  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

cu Darth Vader

----------

## Darth Vader

Also,

ich hab die grub.conf jetzt gefunden !

Allerding, wenn ich jetzt starte hab ich kein boot problem mehr, dafür steht aber jetzt oben links in der ecke "grub _"  und es geht nicht mehr weiter !!!

An was liegt das ?

Danke noch mal

cu 

Darth Vader

----------

## Anarcho

Du hast wenig Ahnung von:

- Linux

- Wie man ordentlich postet

- Wie man richtig Fragen stellt

- Wo genau du wohnst (Nürmberg ???)

Aber OK:

Zu 1. -> kann man lernen, daher bist du ja auch hier

2. -> solltest du besonders schnell lernen, sonst wird 1. schwieriger

3. -> siehe 2.

4. -> Fahre mit dem Auto bis an den Ortsausgang und gucke aufs Schild (bitte vorher umdrehen)

Und jetzt gib uns ein paar Infos, die man auch gebrauchen kann.

a) Wo bleibt er stehen? Direkt nach dem Bios POST, also vor dem Bootloader?

b) was genau hast du in der grub.conf geändert?

----------

## Darth Vader

Hallo,

danke das du mir gesagt hast das ich keine ahnung hab von Linux. Stimmt auch,

aber wie du ja schon gesagt/geschrieben hast, darum bin ich ja hier.  :Idea: 

Das mit dem fragen und dem Posten kann ich auch einsehen (Ich verspreche ich übe!  :Confused:   :Confused:  )

Aber soweit ich weis wird Nürnberg im englischen/amerikanischen Nuermberg geschrieben !!!! Oder Etwa nicht ????

Also gut zur sache:

 *Quote:*   

> Wo bleibt er stehen?

 

Genau nach dem Bios Post.

 *Quote:*   

> was genau hast du in der grub.conf geändert?

 

Hier meine grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/sda1

```

Vorher:

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hdd3

```

Und noch was, da ich ja von der "alten" Platte auf die "neue" Platte zugreifen muss, muss ich ja die Platte/Partition erst mounten!

So, und wenn ich dann auf die Partition "sda1" zugreife dann sind da folgende ordner und dateien:

boot   grub   lost+found    bzimage   System.map

Aber nun kommt das komische. Wenn ich den ordner boot öffne ist da wieder der gleiche inhalt wie beim vorherigen, und wenn ich da wieder boot öffne, kommt wieder der gleiche inhalt .....

Das ist doch ungewöhnlich oder?

Liegt das daran das ich grub ein paar mal installiert hab weil ich gedacht hab es hat nicht funktioniert ?

cu

Darth Vader

----------

## Anarcho

Hehe,

OK, das bringt uns doch schonmal weiter:

/dev/sda1 ist nicht deine /-Partition sondern deine /boot partition.

Unterhalb dieser gibt es ein "Verzeichnis" boot; Ist aber kein Verzeichnis, sondern nen Link auf . , also auf das aktuelle Verzeichnis. Daher wechselst du nie wirklich das Verzeichnis wenn du in boot reingehst. Wenn du dir den inhalt mit ls -l  anzeigst, siehst du was ich meine.

Ich hoffe du hast alle Partitionen geklont. Wenn ja, muss in der grub.conf natürlich nicht root=/dev/sda1 sondern root=/dev/sda3 rein. Das prüfst du am besten mal nach indem du sda3 mountest und draufguckst.

Dann bleibt noch die Frage: Hast du noch die alte IDE Platte drinne? Es kann ja sein, das grub die ide platte als hd0 erkennt und somit versucht davon zu laden.

----------

## c07

 *Darth Vader wrote:*   

> Aber soweit ich weis wird Nürnberg im englischen/amerikanischen Nuermberg geschrieben !!!! Oder Etwa nicht ????

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuremberg

Bei manchen Sachen empfiehlt sich zunächst die Verifizierung einer Vermutung.

 *Darth Vader wrote:*   

> Aber nun kommt das komische. Wenn ich den ordner boot öffne ist da wieder der gleiche inhalt wie beim vorherigen, und wenn ich da wieder boot öffne, kommt wieder der gleiche inhalt .....

 

Das ist ein dummer Trick für Leute, die in Grub "boot" in den Pfad aufnehmen, obwohl es eine eigene Partition ist. Andersrum funktioniert es aber nicht.

Ohne deine genaue Partitionierung lässt sich nicht viel sagen. Außerdem wär noch zu klären, welche Platte für Grub wie heißt, wenn du beide im System hast (das kann beim Installieren und beim Booten durchaus unterschiedlich sein, weshalb Grub empfiehlt, von einer Floppy aus zu installieren).

Ein unanimierter Avatar macht Leute beim Antworten übrigens weniger aggressiv.

----------

## Darth Vader

Also gut ich sehs ja ein.  :Rolling Eyes:   Müsst ihr mich deswegen ärgern ? Es kann ja nicht jeder ein Superhirn sein !  :Sad:   :Sad: 

<<<< =====  Passt das so mit dem AVATAR ???

Also gut nun zur sache :

Ich habe es mal in der grub.conf mit "/dev/sda3" probiert, mit gleichem erfolg.

Ich hab auch meine "alte"platte abgeschlossen, auch gleicher erfolg.

Ich habe alle Partitionen geklont ja !!! (Es sind auf beiden Platten die gleichen daten drauf  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ohne deine genaue Partitionierung lässt sich nicht viel sagen. Außerdem wär noch zu klären, welche Platte für Grub wie heißt, wenn du beide im System hast

 

Sorry aber das begreif ich nicht !!!

Meine Partitionierung:

sda1  =  boot

sda 2 =  swap

sda3  =  root

cu

Darth Vader

----------

## Anarcho

Grub hat keine Namensgebung (wie etwa hda oder sda) sondern nur ne Nummerierung.

Wenn nun Grub die IDE Platte als erste wählt, dann hat sie hd0, wenn grub aber die SATA Platte als erstes wählt, dann hat diese hd0 und die IDE Platte hd1.

Was zeigt denn Grub in der grub-shell an? Dort solltest du mal "root (" und 2xTAB drücken. Dann sollte dir grub die Platten bzw. Partitionen anzeigen. Vielleicht kannst du da erkennen, welche Nummer die SATA Platte nun hat.

----------

## Darth Vader

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was zeigt denn Grub in der grub-shell an? Dort solltest du mal "root (" und 2xTAB drücken.

 

Äh, wenn ich 2x TAB drücke dann kommt zweimal eine liste mit möglichen befehlen!!!

Ich soll das doch in der Console von grub eingeben, die man ganz am anfang beim hochfahren sieht, oder ?

cu

Darth Vader

----------

## Darth Vader

Wenn ich root eingebe kommt :

```

(hd0,0):Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

```

cu

Darth Vader

----------

## c07

Wenn du die alte Platte mit hd0 immer noch booten kannst, ist die neue jedenfalls nicht hd0. Außerdem kannst du vermutlich kein einfaches grub-install nehmen, wenn du für ein fremdes System installierst. Irgendwie musst du Grub ja sagen, dass es nicht nur den eigentlichen Bootloader in /dev/sda schreiben, sondern auch für den Rest die neue Platte nehmen soll (z.B. mit "root (hd1,0)" in der Grub-Shell).

----------

## Darth Vader

Hallo,

wenn ich in der Grub shell "root (hd1,0)" eingebe, dann sagt er mir:

```

(hd1,0):Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
```

Kann es sein dass wir alle ein bisschen aneinander vorbeireden?

Meint ihr vielleicht das ich in die grub shell der "neuen"Platte komme ?

Ich kann nur in die grub-shell der "alten" Platte.

Wenn ich nur meine "neue" Platte hochlaufen lasse, dann steht da oben links halt "grub" und er macht nicht mehr weiter.

cu

Darth Vader

----------

## Anarcho

Wir meinen die Grub-shell wenn du von der Live-CD bootest. Das ist am sichersten.

und in die Grub-shell kommst du mit dem befehl "grub"

----------

## Darth Vader

Aha,

danke das ihr mir das gesagt habt  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Aber ich komm trotzdem nicht in die "grub-shell"

ich hab von der Live-CD gebootet bei der kernel auswahl hab ich enter gedrückt und dann hab ich als die shell "livecdroot#" kam grub eingegeben.

Und dann hat er gemault das grub kein befehl ist !!!

was mach ich jetzt?

cu

Darth VaderLast edited by Darth Vader on Wed Mar 02, 2005 3:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c07

Welche Grub-Shell du nimmst, ist relativ egal, solang die Platten überall in der gleichen Reihenfolge erkannt werden. Am sichersten ist eine eigene Floppy mit Grub drauf, von der du bootest. Siehe 

```
info grub
```

 Auf der Live-CD ist kein Grub drauf; da müsstest du ins Chroot gehn, was sich aber nicht lohnt. Normalerweise müsste es ganz einfach von deinem alten System aus funktionieren.

Und dann müsstest du halt ganz klassisch installieren:

```
root (hd1,0)

setup (hd1)

quit
```

 (vorausgesetzt, die Platte wird als hd1 angesprochen).

----------

## Darth Vader

Danke euch beiden !!!

Problem gelöst  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

cu

Darth Vader

----------

